# Expansion Draft



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

With the upcoming expansion draft after this season, the question of who to protect arises. 

The Following Players have Contracts for next season:
Allen Iverson-$14.6 Million
Glenn Robinson-$12 Million
Kenny Thomas-$6.5 Million
Todd MacCulloch-$5.9 Million
Aaron McKie-$5.5 Million
Eric Snow-$4.9 Million
Derrick Coleman-$4.5 Million
Marc Jackson-$4.3 Million
Greg Buckner-$2.8 Million
Samuel Dalembert-$1.6 Million
John Salmons-$771 K

11 Players have guaranteed contracts with the Sixers for next season, which means Phily must leave 3 unprotected. 

Despite everything going on surrounding Iverson, he's going to be protected for sure. Kenny Thomas, Samuel Dalembert, Eric Snow, Salmons and Aaron McKie are almost definitely going to be protected as well. This leaves Phily with 2 spots for Robinson, MacCulloch, Coleman, Jackson and Buckner. Phily will probably leave Robinson unprotected because of his contract, attitude, health questions and lack of defense. MacCulloch will also be left unprotected because of his contract and health issues. This leaves Coleman, Jackson and Buckner fighting for two spots. Coleman and Jackson both make a lot of money for backups, so the Sixers likely wouldn't mind leaving either unprotected. Buckner has a very small bench role for the Sixers, but makes very little money so it really doesn't hurt to keep him, whereas Jackson and Coleman are overpaid. This leaves the final spot between Derrick Coleman and Marc Jackson. Both have questions about their health, and both are overpaid. I say the 76ers protect Coleman just because of his experience and a shorter contract than Jackson.

Protected:
Allen Iverson
Kenny Thomas
Aaron McKie
Eric Snow
Derrick Coleman
Samuel Dalembert
John Salmons
Greg Buckner

Unprotected:
Glenn Robinson
Todd MacCulloch
Marc Jackson


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think they should leave Derrick Coleman, Greg Buckner, and John Salmons unprotected. Coleman because the team needs to find a way to get rid of him, whether it's the expansion draft or a contract buyout. Buckner because even though he has a low price tag for a player, he's overpaid for him. John Salmons because he's the only other guy on the roster who wouldn't fetch must via trade, and who's replacable on the team.

I don't think we should give up Robinson through the Expansion draft, because Charlotte most likely wouldn't take him, and since he's in the last year of his contract he might be more valuable. Following trends of past offseasons, guys with expiring deals are more sought out in trades.

Snow might be able to be traded, but I think with the shroud of Iverson's departure looming over the team, they have to keep Snow. Like I said elsewhere, I think Snow should stay on this team and eventually make a move to the coaching staff.

McKie can be traded, he's done enough this season to show that his tank hasn't hit E yet, something that could change between the end of this season and the beginning of next. If his inclusion could catch talks for Jerome Williams, it might be possible for him to get something more in return in the offseason, as long as we include something else.

Marc Jackson despite his rampant injuries, is still useful enough to be used as a reserve. Dalembert, Green, Korver, and Thomas all are other players who should stay on the team.

MacCullouch hopefully comes off the books as Petey referred to in other posts here, so if that's the case there's no reason to try and move him, if that's the case.

Iverson of course will be traded, or at least should be. Not in a matter of the team would be better without him, but more of a with him there is no chemistry with the team. And it's basically time to move in another direction, all marriages end eventually.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Protected:
> Allen Iverson
> Kenny Thomas
> ...


Switch Glenn Robinson with Greg Buckner.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Expansion Draft*



> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> 
> 
> Switch Glenn Robinson with Greg Buckner.


Here's a question for Sixers fans -- do you want to get rid of Robinson? If you do, I keep him on the list and protect Buckner. Yes, I know Buckner is a worse player with a worse contract. However, for those reasons there is no chance at all that the Bobcats select him. Robinson, on the other hand, would have a chance of being picked. It might be a very slim chance, but it is still a greater chance than having Buckner being taken off your hands.

Of course all that applies only if you have an interest in dumping Robinson. If you don't, then may as well put Bucker out there for the taking instead.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

With Robinson though, I'd rather see if we can get something via trade than to get nothing while only dumping contract through the expansion draft.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> With Robinson though, I'd rather see if we can get something via trade than to get nothing while only dumping contract through the expansion draft.


I agree. He needs to be gone, but might as well try and get something in return.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> With Robinson though, I'd rather see if we can get something via trade than to get nothing while only dumping contract through the expansion draft.


:yes:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> With Robinson though, I'd rather see if we can get something via trade than to get nothing while only dumping contract through the expansion draft.


Yeah, I definitely agree with you there. My fault, I didn't realize that Robinson had an expiring contract next season. In that case, definitely protect him and trade him, because he has a lot of value. I just knew that Robinson was very overpaid, and figured he wouldn't be taken because of his contract, I didn't realized it expired after next season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I decided to bump this thread. With the deadline for the list to be handed in being today, news should leak on who the Sixers protected very soon.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like we have left the following players exposed:

Derrick Coleman, Greg Buckner, Aaron McKie, Glenn Robinson, and Todd MacCullouch.

Looking at this group we know that neither Robinson or MacCullouch will be drafted by the Bobcats. MacCullouch's contract is basically dead money, and unless they are planning a trade Robinson doesn't really benefit them. There's a chance we can convince them with cash to take on either Coleman or Buckner, the other player can be bought out.

McKie would be a valuable player for an expansion team, and it would be a Godsend for the Bobcats to take his contract, as he makes more than both Coleman and Buckner and might have the worst contract on the team. $25 mill over the remaining four seasons is riddiculous, and that's exactly why it'd be a hard sell to Bickerstaff and the Bobcats.


----------

